# Putnam County 2017-2018



## Milkman

Let's kick this off early. Who else hunts Putnam??


----------



## Milkman

Nobody down Putnam way ?

For anyone interested the restaurant at Crooked Creek is reopening soon.


----------



## fredw

Member of a lease on Pea Ridge Road.  Also have access to a small piece of privately owned land.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Nobody down Putnam way ?
> 
> For anyone interested the restaurant at Crooked Creek is reopening soon.





fredw said:


> Member of a lease on Pea Ridge Road.  Also have access to a small piece of privately owned land.




Kinda remote down that way but some new business coming in with the restaurant and the new Dollar General store.


----------



## Milkman

I was down at Putnam a few days ago. The new Dollar General is now open.  The restaurant isn't open yet.


----------



## Buck Nasty

I havent been down yet, but I am looking forward to getting to hunt more this year than last.  Altough I did see more deer per sit than ever last year.


----------



## Milkman

The adjoining land owner just clear cut 200 acres of hardwoods that joined us for several hundred yards. 
By clear cut I mean everything. A bird would get tired looking for a limb. 

I am expecting to see travel pattern changes due to that.


----------



## Buck Nasty

Milkman said:


> The adjoining land owner just clear cut 200 acres of hardwoods that joined us for several hundred yards.
> By clear cut I mean everything. A bird would get tired looking for a limb.
> 
> I am expecting to see travel pattern changes due to that.



They cut on our land a couple of years ago.  Its getting prime in those areas now.


----------



## Milkman

Where do folks buy bagged fertilizer and lime in the south Putnam area?


----------



## deast1988

I'm in a 900 acre club off Oconee Springs road. I killed a Nice Tom down there this spring. Its my 3rd year in since I rejoined the club. I just put cams on my mineral licks last weekend so will keep yall postedhow that guys. When I got in I did mineral licks and ran cams to pretty much only having does on cam. I refreshed and maintained the sites to very little activity. Last spring I refreshed with out running any cameras on them. 2-3months later I went in to check the sites had exploded with use holes were being dug. So I refreshed in March then When I put cams out on June 3rd both sites still were being hit. So looking forward to this year's trail cam pictures.


----------



## Milkman

OK, I know there are lots of folks who hunt Putnam......  lets hear from you.

I hope to plant a couple of little plots on my Putnam lease this weekend.


----------



## Milkman

Okay Putnam hunters.      Y'all got your ears on ?


----------



## sac1972

We have a 2894 acre trophy club located off Rockville rd. Just finished  planting about 20 acres and we got some good pics as well. Looking forward to a great season. Hope everyone has the same.


----------



## Milkman

PERMANENTLY CLOSED 

Any of y’all use Steve Leonhardt to process deer. I have used him for 2-3 now and really like his work.

His place is on Crooked Creek Road near the lake.


----------



## sac1972

Some of our guys use him there are 4 processor in the county now. I personally use big jims


----------



## MYRX

I hunt a 450 acre track off Pea Ridge myself. Two nice bucks were taken early in the season by other members, (one scoring mid 130's). After that its been tough.  Ive seen 18 smaller bucks, but relatively few does. The property has wonderful bottoms, but seriously lacks mast producing trees.  After two years, I am moving back to a club in Oglethorpe county on the broad river with 108 acres per member, over 2100 acres. I enjoyed the property, but its lack of natural food made for hard hunting.


----------

